# TOMAR SEÑAL DE WEBCAM



## ROSEMBERG (Jun 3, 2006)

Hola a todos, saludos de nuevo.

Les escribo nuevamente para plantearles una duda o problema que no logro resolver para un futuro proyecto de un grupo de jovenes del cual soy asesor. La pregunta es muy simple ¿COMO OBTENGO LA SEÑAL DE IMAGEN DE UNA WEBCAM SIN PC? lo anterior nace por la intensión de construir un carro robot con una pequeña camara integrada y cuya señal sea trasmitida a un receptor y posteriormente mostrada en una TV o monitor.

He leido algo acerca de minicamaras CMOS pero no encuentro información acerca de como usar estas, si es necesario procesar la señal de la camara o se conecta directamente a una entrada de video.

Espero me ayuden con sus conocimientos. Todo comentario es importante.


----------



## kain589 (Jun 4, 2006)

La solucion mas factible es usar una camara inalambrica, que ya se encarga de procesar las imagenes y enviarlas. Intentar hacer algo con una camara que no procese ella misma los datos, las cmos creo que es solo la camara y luego tienes que procesar tu la información lo que creo que debe ser bastante dificil y que no valdria con un micro cualquiera


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Utilizar una webcam como es un dispositivo USB es casi imposible.
Mejor comprar una camara B/N o Color cmos de las que se encuentran en cualquier lugar de electronica y un modulo de TX


----------



## ROSEMBERG (Jun 4, 2006)

bien, ahora que ya sabemos que no es posible a fines practicos tomar la señal de una webcam, me gustaria indiquen que camara cmos y modulo tx o micro me recomiendan para lograr el proyecto. Si tienen por ahi algun diagrama de circuito o de bloques que puedan publicar se los agradecere.


----------



## vinho (Ago 29, 2006)

Hola
Se puede usar cámaras inlámbricas X10 como la NightTime Vision, con una bateria de 9V (o de 12V no recuerdo exactamente)
Son pequeñas, y fáciles de usar... Además se puede emviar la información a un PC de manera muy sencilla


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 29, 2006)

La señal de las camaras cmos tanto las de color como las de blanco y negro es una señal de video pura y dura como la que se mete por el euroconector o scar por lo que la puedes conectar directamente al conector scart  con el adaptador RCA si fuera necesario.
Seria el conector RCA de color amarillo que llevan todos los reproductores de DVD.
video compuesto.


Para enviarla por el aire necesitas un modulador de señal de video de RF, hay algunos modulos que ya lo llevan incorporado.

Si buscas un poco encontraras ya que depende de donde vivas.
Y del presupuesto que tengas.
Las de blanco y negro pueden ser iluminadas con leds de infrarojos para vision nocturna cosa que la de color no.


----------



## Randy (Ago 30, 2006)

robodacta.com

ofrece unos mulodos de 60 m de alcance si no mal recuerdo 434MHz, 

eso es para el RF jejeje


----------

